# Guide to build a click-clack (dial-up warning)



## miley_take (Oct 8, 2008)

*I found myself needing to set up another click-clack, and remembered how hard it was to find how to do it, so I thought I'd do a guide of how I did this one for all the newbies *
*Hope it's helpful*​ 






*-YOU’LL NEED-*
Plastic Container (This one’s 10L) 
Soldering iron (Bunnings $6)
Ruler
Permanent Pen
*-OPTIONAL-*
Hand saw
Dowel
Photo Frame
Flywire​ 











*-STEP 1-*​
Use the ruler to mark out where you want your air holes (you don't have to rule them, just makes it look even and neat)








​ 



*-STEP 2-*
You'll need to plug in your soldering iron. Make sure you have a non-flammable surface to rest the iron on, and I also have some strong paper towel to wipe some of the melted plastic off the iron.​ 
** DO THIS IN A WELL VENTILATED/OUTSIDE AREA**
(I don't want to be blamed for your health if you don't)​

Place the iron on the dot you marked with the pen and gently push it through the plastic. Do this until you are satisfied with the amount of holes​





​ 





 



I did some extra fancy stuff with the lid because I live in a humid climate, I put some holes in the shape I wanted (a rectangle in this case), and pushed out the piece of plastic. Then I covered a photo frame with some fly wire and glued it over the hole. But if you don't just put some holes in the lid the same way you did through ​ 







​ 









*-STEP 3-*
I measured up and across on the side of the container for where I wanted it and so both holes would line up when I put the dowel in. I drew around the dowel I had onto the container, melted it until there was a big enough hole for the dowel to go through, but so it doesn't roll around and the snake can't push the dowel out and escape​ 








*-STEP 4-*
Melt a hole in the side with the soldering iron for thermostat probe. I placed the click-clack on the heat mat, added the substrate (paper towel), pushed the dowel through, and added in some hides (I had a spare aquarium log, and I also used toilet rolls). I've added in a small tile, so it creates a nice toasty basking spot. Also make sure there are no sharp edges around any of the holes on the inside of the click-clack. Add a water bowl and there we go!​ 





​ 

Just remember to disinfect everything and rinse it down before adding the snake!​


----------



## bundybear (Oct 8, 2008)

good work emily


----------



## RichB (Oct 8, 2008)

Too easy! We have an adult stimson (purchased as an adult) but are due to get a hatchling in January - this will come in really useful - well worth doing for others benefit, thanks!


----------



## miley_take (Oct 8, 2008)

glad to have helped someone, took me ages to work out how to do it


----------



## Camo (Oct 8, 2008)

Very good tutorial for some of the people about to get themselves a hatchie python.

well done

Cameron


----------



## miley_take (Oct 8, 2008)

and if you look closely, you can see my female bredli enjoying it


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Oct 8, 2008)

I really wish I had seen this when I had my hatchlings. This is brilliant for newbies. Good on you for being so clever (and patient) to think of doing it.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 8, 2008)

Hehe getting another snake? Thought it was odd you wanted more rats so soon :lol:

Good job on the how-to.


----------



## miley_take (Oct 8, 2008)

Got lol..had her a week


----------



## Tim.Arm (Oct 8, 2008)

Great stuff mate.


----------



## miley_take (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks everyone, glad it's informative


----------



## Rocky (Oct 8, 2008)

*Sticky this

*Good timing, I am in the market for my first hatchling!


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 8, 2008)

miley_take said:


> and if you look closely, you can see my female bredli enjoying it




IN THE TOILET ROLL! 

That's awesome thanks, seriously considering pretty much copying your idea of the fly wire and photo-frame, its good, but how do you hold it down? Or is there something I'm missing..?


----------



## miley_take (Oct 8, 2008)

Ersatz said:


> IN THE TOILET ROLL!
> 
> That's awesome thanks, seriously considering pretty much copying your idea of the fly wire and photo-frame, its good, but how do you hold it down? Or is there something I'm missing..?


 
I seperately glued the flywire to the frame

i went all out
-used superglue on the ouside 
-melted some of the plasic to the frame 
- hot glued it to the outside 

sturdy as anything

and you get ten points for finding her :lol:


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 8, 2008)

Oooh I'll use my old's hot glue gun.

Thanks again for the guide. Never thought of that.

But with the open wire wouldn't it be harder to keep the temperatures constant?


----------



## miley_take (Oct 8, 2008)

Ersatz said:


> Oooh I'll use my old's hot glue gun.
> 
> Thanks again for the guide. Never thought of that.
> 
> But with the open wire wouldn't it be harder to keep the temperatures constant?


 

I did that because I started her out with a globe, due to unfortunate circumstances the snake came before the heat mat, but I live in central queensland so in summer it will help not hinder. In winter I'll just cover it up if it's a problem, but I'm finding it's easier to keep temps constant as we're hittng 33


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 8, 2008)

Mods, can we make this a sticky?


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 8, 2008)

Edited. Weird double post.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks for that em!


----------



## miley_take (Oct 8, 2008)

no problem


----------



## the.badger (Oct 8, 2008)

So awesome dude, thanks so much. Def make this one sticky... I just asked all these questions 10 minutes after you posted this... haha. Sorry!


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 9, 2008)

this is so cool. thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## boxhead (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 9, 2008)

i'm adding this to my favourites!




wahts a sticky?


Will


----------



## stripe (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks heaps  im soon getting my 1st snake and this will help loadsssss. 

even with the convincing dad we dont need some huge enclosure to start off with o_0


----------



## miley_take (Oct 9, 2008)

stripe said:


> thanks heaps  im soon getting my 1st snake and this will help loadsssss.
> 
> even with the convincing dad we dont need some huge enclosure to start off with o_0


 

yes, lol that's what sealed the deal for me :lol:


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 9, 2008)

This is brill! I love DIY


----------



## gregsydney (Oct 10, 2008)

thankyou its always good to have a nice simple tutorial with pics

greg


----------



## miley_take (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, glad it's helpful


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 10, 2008)

That was so helpful for the newbies,and others.Good info,thanx for posting such a useful threat.I actually got a few good ideas myself....


----------



## tomcat88 (Oct 10, 2008)

great info/pics/setup etc i liked the inclusion of a tile for basking hadnt even thought of something like that. 
however for any pythons that like humidity i.e darwins/cape york carpets/jungle pythons etc i wouldnt reccomend putting in as many airholes as you will run into alot of shedding problems with a well ventilated enclosure even with a waterbowl in the hot end. with my jungles old click clack i had only one row of small air holes across the front and the back - had no health probs and shed like a champ each time.

keep up the good work


----------



## miley_take (Oct 10, 2008)

tomcat88 said:


> great info/pics/setup etc i liked the inclusion of a tile for basking hadnt even thought of something like that.
> however for any pythons that like humidity i.e darwins/cape york carpets/jungle pythons etc i wouldnt reccomend putting in as many airholes as you will run into alot of shedding problems with a well ventilated enclosure even with a waterbowl in the hot end. with my jungles old click clack i had only one row of small air holes across the front and the back - had no health probs and shed like a champ each time.
> 
> keep up the good work


 

I don't have a problem with keeping up humidity, I have problems keeping it down...it gets extremely humid up here. But if there is a problem, I've kept the plastic cut out and cut it so it fits the flywire on the outside


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 10, 2008)

this should be a 'sticky'!!!


----------



## tomcat88 (Oct 10, 2008)

miley_take said:


> I don't have a problem with keeping up humidity, I have problems keeping it down...it gets extremely humid up here. But if there is a problem, I've kept the plastic cut out and cut it so it fits the flywire on the outside


 

my bad didnt even see you were in queensland lol. wasnt really addressing that to you either as since you've made a how to thread im assuming you know alot more about snakes and husbandry than the average joe, just anyone who would look in this thread for info. so only really listen to my info if you do not live in a humid area haha


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 10, 2008)

I totally thought you would teach us how to add our own blue clips on the side of it to make it a click clack.  Doh!

Looks good! I'm sure a lot of newbies really appreciate all the effort.


----------



## miley_take (Oct 10, 2008)

tomcat88 said:


> my bad didnt even see you were in queensland lol. wasnt really addressing that to you either as since you've made a how to thread im assuming you know alot more about snakes and husbandry than the average joe, just anyone who would look in this thread for info. so only really listen to my info if you do not live in a humid area haha


 

3 months of research, 3 weeks hands on, don't know nearly as much as I'd like but I'm fixing that  I know you weren't aiming it at me, just thought I'd put that up so people in colder, drier climates knew why I did it. I find that if I put the side with the flywire on the cool side, it keeps my hot side 30-32 and my cool end 24-26, it helps so much, especially in the small container


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 11, 2008)

Well done, great work and easy to follow. It was made much more interesting and easy to follow by the photos. This will help new people to get set up. And....Yes this should be a sticky!

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## gelusmuse (Oct 11, 2008)

I've just added a couple of perches to my clik claks. 20mm electrical conduit and some silicone.


----------



## miley_take (Oct 11, 2008)

gelusmuse said:


> I've just added a couple of perches to my clik claks. 20mm electrical conduit and some silicone.


 

very cool  Mine love the perches, spend most of their time up


----------



## 8438478395783468 (Oct 11, 2008)

Just wondering would this be suitable for a yound childrens python and what would be the way to go to heat them in that click clack, it is just such an awesome design good work


cheers Scott


----------



## gelusmuse (Oct 11, 2008)

miley_take said:


> very cool  Mine love the perches, spend most of their time up



The Bredli seem to love being 'UP'.


----------



## miley_take (Oct 11, 2008)

8438478395783468 said:


> Just wondering would this be suitable for a yound childrens python and what would be the way to go to heat them in that click clack, it is just such an awesome design good work
> 
> 
> cheers Scott


 

- It would be ideal for any small snake, the smaller space and hides the better, hatchys/juveniles like their sides to touch the sides of the hide.

- I use a heat mat under 1/3 of the tank, and with the fly screen bit it helps keep the cool end cool for me, because with click clacks it can be hard to establish a good thermal gradient.


----------



## miley_take (Oct 11, 2008)

gelusmuse said:


> The Bredli seem to love being 'UP'.


 
definately  UP meaning my head, the couch, the speakers....and anything else they can climb :lol:


----------



## Gavin (Oct 11, 2008)

how big a should a click clack be for a 10-11month old mac? he is about 40cm


----------



## miley_take (Oct 11, 2008)

Gavin said:


> how big a should a click clack be for a 10-11month old mac? he is about 40cm


 
The bredli I've got in there at the moment is that big, I'd say 10L would be more than enough for your mac


----------



## 8438478395783468 (Oct 11, 2008)

sweet thats great news about the childrens python thanks, its going to be my first snake and dont want it dieing ahah heard they are pretty durable tho so meh great click clack again im stealing the idea 


cheers Scott


----------



## Gavin (Oct 12, 2008)

miley_take said:


> The bredli I've got in there at the moment is that big, I'd say 10L would be more than enough for your mac


 im keeping it now in..lets say 30L or so, is that alrite?


----------



## gelusmuse (Oct 12, 2008)

Gavin said:


> im keeping it now in..lets say 30L or so, is that alrite?



My 8 month old Bredli are both in 30l clik claks and will remain in them until they are yearlings. I will then put the clik clak minus the lid in the bottom of the enclosure until they are comfortable in their new environs.


----------



## euphorion (Oct 12, 2008)

mate you've just done me a huge favour! i'm waiting on three juvies in the next few weeks, and need to upgrade some other click clacks, this is by far the best thread i've seen on click-clack set-ups! THANKYOU!!


----------



## miley_take (Oct 13, 2008)

gelusmuse said:


> My 8 month old Bredli are both in 30l clik claks and will remain in them until they are yearlings. I will then put the clik clak minus the lid in the bottom of the enclosure until they are comfortable in their new environs.


 

My boy's in a 50L (beginner mistake) but he's happy in there, and being in QLD it's easier for me to provide a better gradient. The girl I got is a little smaller, and she's a bit insecure so she'll be in that one for a little bit, and with the flywire it also helps a lot with temps


----------



## Feurety (Oct 13, 2008)

is any lighting needed with click clacks ? or is just a heat mat enough to bring the temp up for the hot end ?


----------



## gelusmuse (Oct 13, 2008)

Until they are yearlings they probably don't need lightning.


----------



## tomcat88 (Oct 13, 2008)

Feurety said:


> is any lighting needed with click clacks ? or is just a heat mat enough to bring the temp up for the hot end ?


 
only if you are housing a diamond and even that is debatable. if the heatmatt is strong enough to reach the desired temps than any natural sunlight in the room should be enough (or open a curtain) . most pythons sleep all day anyhow


----------



## miley_take (Oct 13, 2008)

i use a heat mat for my girl, and it works great, for my boy i have a heatcord which i've woven in and out of a cooling rack, which does its job 
i dont use lighting either, just take them outside for 15 mins once or twice a week


----------



## Lovemydragons (Oct 13, 2008)

I have my 7 month old bredli in a 50 litre tub in quiet room of the house, and cos they love climbing I find the larger tub is good for branch/climbing space, and gives her more viewing room over her box. She spends a lot of time at the high end of her branch and if she's not there she's in her hide at warm end. She has a cool end hide, but I find she doesn't use it, just cools down in her tree. I spose the click clack size doesn't matter too much, as long they are happy there. You can always down size or upsize if they seem to be stressing, but that's the benefit of these enclosures not costing much to set up. 

Good instruction manual though.


----------



## miley_take (Oct 21, 2008)

Lovemydragons said:


> I have my 7 month old bredli in a 50 litre tub in quiet room of the house, and cos they love climbing I find the larger tub is good for branch/climbing space, and gives her more viewing room over her box. She spends a lot of time at the high end of her branch and if she's not there she's in her hide at warm end. She has a cool end hide, but I find she doesn't use it, just cools down in her tree. I spose the click clack size doesn't matter too much, as long they are happy there. You can always down size or upsize if they seem to be stressing, but that's the benefit of these enclosures not costing much to set up.
> 
> Good instruction manual though.


 
Yeah, she's calmer now, as she's feeding and just shed. Looking at upsizing her very soon, just need the larger tub!


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 21, 2008)

gelusmuse said:


> Until they are yearlings they probably don't need lightning.


 :shock::shock::shock:LIGHTNING!:lol::lol::lol::lol: realise its a typo error but couldnt let it pass sorry.. gel


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you use a thermostat on the heat-mat for that click-clack enclosure?

If not, what size heat-mat do you use? and how many watts?


----------



## miley_take (Oct 23, 2008)

Ersatz said:


> Do you use a thermostat on the heat-mat for that click-clack enclosure?
> 
> If not, what size heat-mat do you use? and how many watts?


 
I use a heat cord (15w) and a 20w heat mat.
I bought the heat mat off herp shop (aussie sun one...200mX350mm)
And I use a thermostat for both, just a switching one is all you need


----------



## Feurety (Oct 23, 2008)

is a 7watt heat mat ok for a 18ltr click clack ?


----------



## miley_take (Oct 24, 2008)

Feurety said:


> is a 7watt heat mat ok for a 18ltr click clack ?


 

I'm not sure, but the best way to find out would to set it up and take temps to see if it does what it needs. 
There are too many variables like what substrate your using, ambient room temps, where it's situated etc


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Emily!!
If I get a hatchy (cos I want to get a hatchy childrens) I'll use your idea!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 24, 2008)

Great stuff emily!


----------



## emmjay23 (Dec 2, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks Emily, I'm getting a childrens and your post is a great help 

MJ


----------



## mick w (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks heaps for that idea im going to make a couple now 2 9month bredli on their way


----------



## xycom (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the info, it's always good to see how others are doing things.

I had trouble with glues though. Tried silicon, hot melt glue and super glue none of them seemed to stick very well. After much stuffing around with glues I found Liquid nails worked the best so far especially for larger plastic tubs. It will glue fly wire to the lid of a 40L plastic tub with a fair bit strength.

Per


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful....


----------



## noobie (Dec 14, 2008)

Awsome. This is just want i needed to know.All you people rock.You are all so helpful.


----------



## elapid66 (Dec 14, 2008)

hi you don't need the fly wire just plenty of holes otherwise good job cheers


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 14, 2008)

great guide for the newies!
sticky it


----------



## gonff (Dec 14, 2008)

well done! it looks awsome!


----------



## Squish (Dec 15, 2008)

Iuno. I love the modifications, but we've lost a snake to a non-click-clack tub. She pushed the lid up and hasn't been seen since. I'd be worried about that happening in that tub.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow!

Great Job Em!


----------



## 74save_snakes74 (Jan 18, 2009)

Can i suggest click-clacks for adults? lets say a spotte or stimsons adult? or childrens. ?
The reason is that i want to breed them.
cheers 
Jan


----------



## Barno111 (Jan 18, 2009)

If it is big enough! a 70lt storage container would probly be the go! pick them up for around 10 bucks at your local cheap shop!


----------



## miley_take (Jan 18, 2009)

74save_snakes74 said:


> Can i suggest click-clacks for adults? lets say a spotte or stimsons adult? or childrens. ?
> The reason is that i want to breed them.
> cheers
> Jan


 
Basic rule to remember smallest size the enclosure can be is just over half of what the snake measures


----------



## jezzabel (Jan 27, 2009)

You are *wonderful! *You dont know how helpful your article was / is!!! 
A thousand thanks.


----------



## ferriswheelj (Mar 15, 2009)

awesome guide.
i think i'll be using this later


----------



## Jarden (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey emily, i pretty much done exactly what you done lolz, thanks for the tutorial!! Very helpful


----------



## Maree (Mar 16, 2009)

Just two things...

Good tute but I am wondering whether you used 'wire' fly screen or the plastic mesh fly screen.
I would go with the plastic mainly because I would be worrying about nose rubbing on the wire.
Alternatively, inset a plastic vent (made for cupboards etc) into a purpose made hole (inset it with the face of the vent on the inside of the box because that is the smoothest side).

Also for all the breeders out there with heaps of little boxes for the hatchlings, I glue a plastic cap to one corner about mid way up the side and make sure there is a small hole directly above the cap. Then come to refilling water into the cap, I use a 50ml syringe and a piece of tubing. That way I don't have to open every box just to give them water and when you have 30-40 boxes, that's a lot of time saved.


----------



## miley_take (Mar 16, 2009)

I used the "plastic" fly wire mesh, not the metal, for the reason of nose rubbing and it's a bit cheaper


----------



## Maree (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, I thought that would be the case but wanted to make it clear to anyone starting out.

thnx


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 17, 2009)

What size/width dowel did you use?


----------



## miley_take (Mar 18, 2009)

sarah_m said:


> What size/width dowel did you use?


 
12mm


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks a bunch for this, Im just about to get a hatchie and didnt even know what a click-clack was until recently, and to know what to do will help me a lot


----------



## clippy (Mar 30, 2009)

this really needs to be a sticky? i search the other day to set up a click clack and this thread didn't even show up . now after seeing what emily's done will be making a few adjustments to my daughters central netts click clack . good work emily and thank you for taking the time to put this up


----------



## NanzOr (Mar 30, 2009)

*ty emily*

thats the most helpful thread on this site again thank you so much i will be using that soon.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## m.punja (Mar 30, 2009)

While the fly screen isn't needed and can be just as easy with holes it can still be helpful and the photo frame is a great idea em. I would have never thought of that. Well done, makes a click clack look more like an enclosure.


----------



## sacred_DUC (Mar 30, 2009)

I'ma add my 2c's to click clack i found that if u minimised the holes on tub to bare minimum and make most holes on top, it gives the option on using tub later on depending on size as a water bowl for larger python/monitors whilst still being useful for click clack at a later date


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Apr 9, 2009)

I dont quite understand how i would heat it/ keep it at the right temps. I know I need to put a heat mat under 1/3 - 1/2 of the click-clack, but what size/watt(?) heat mat would I use? where would I get a good one? what thermostat do I use? where do I put it? etc...


----------



## elixer (May 2, 2009)

this is by far the most helpful post i have seen since i started researching how to best set up an enclosure for a smaller snake. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! now im not to scared to get a hatchie/juvenile for my first snake


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 11, 2009)

What type of water bowl is thta?


----------



## miley_take (May 14, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> What type of water bowl is thta?


 

That is just a cheap "single serving" pudding dish that I picked up


----------



## 6mitch9 (Jun 17, 2009)

Cheers this a awsome demo...


----------



## JupiterCreek (Jul 15, 2009)

Please excuse what seems to be a redundant question but I've searched this and other forums and I'm still not clear...

The heat mat I bought was a small ExoTerra one and I was planning to put a tile into the click-clack above the heat mat. Do I just sit the click-clack on top of the hear mat or do I put the heat mat inside of the click-clack? If the mat is going to sit under the click-clack should I use polystyrene foam or MDF under the heatmat to protect the table top? Similarly if the mat is going inside of the click-clack should I put polystyrene foam or MDF under the heatmat to protect the plastic of the click-clack?

Thanks in anticpation of someone with experience and patience answering my question! ;-)


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 15, 2009)

Heat mat goes under 1/3rd of the tub and use a thermostat.


----------



## miley_take (Jul 21, 2009)

JupiterCreek said:


> Please excuse what seems to be a redundant question but I've searched this and other forums and I'm still not clear...
> 
> The heat mat I bought was a small ExoTerra one and I was planning to put a tile into the click-clack above the heat mat. Do I just sit the click-clack on top of the hear mat or do I put the heat mat inside of the click-clack? If the mat is going to sit under the click-clack should I use polystyrene foam or MDF under the heatmat to protect the table top? Similarly if the mat is going inside of the click-clack should I put polystyrene foam or MDF under the heatmat to protect the plastic of the click-clack?
> 
> Thanks in anticpation of someone with experience and patience answering my question! ;-)


 
Heatmat outside the click-clack, under 1/3 of the container so you get a nice temperature gradient. I just pop mine straight on the table, as it's thermo controlled (although I still check frequently, as thermos can fail) it shouldn't get hot enough to damage the plastic of the click clack. Mine hasn't


----------



## JupiterCreek (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Working a treat!


----------



## Asharee (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey, insted of using a soldering iron, what about a drill? or is the plastic too thick


----------



## miley_take (Aug 3, 2009)

Asharee said:


> Hey, insted of using a soldering iron, what about a drill? or is the plastic too thick



Yeah, some people use drills, but I find the soldering iron works better, as the drill can sometimes crack the plastic and leave sharp edges


----------



## mazzarella (Aug 11, 2009)

cool, I was just wondering what a click clack was  My hatchling will love it!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Aug 12, 2009)

wow thats awesome im gonna keep that in mmind thanks!


----------



## Keeontai (Aug 15, 2009)

*Hatchy container*

I really love this site it has some of the best info and people are so great for sharing it.I have mad many of these and they work great ...but.... i had a near disaster one day ..the peice of dowel moved out of the hole and I nearly lost !of my babies...so NOW I just make a small hole and use a screw to screw into the dowel ...no more big holes to have an accident with...hope this helps .. THANKS SOOOO MUCH EMILY IT"S THE BEST.....:lol:


----------



## mazzarella (Aug 16, 2009)

I used this wonderful thread to build my click clack yesterday, I put the photo frame (small) on top, I put fly wire and then the glass went back on, as I'm in perth, its too cold for it in winter, but in summer I will just lift the glass and let the air flow  Cheers!!


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 12, 2009)

how long would a spotted python hatchling stay in a click clack container??


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 15, 2009)

Em awesome work


----------



## Squinty (Nov 15, 2009)

how many holes do people generaly put on the side? and in the top if not putting the mesh?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 15, 2009)

Good guide Em, I might give this a go , it looks fun.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 3, 2010)

well im trying the click clack setup now , with the temp probe do i have to make sure it touches the click clack ? or can it be above the paper towl level?


----------



## Londos1990 (Jan 3, 2010)

If your talking about your thermostat i find it best smack in the middle of one of the click clacks sides.

Hope this helps


----------



## Londos1990 (Jan 3, 2010)

The side being the one between the hot and cool end.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 3, 2010)

Londos1990 said:


> If your talking about your thermostat i find it best smack in the middle of one of the click clacks sides.
> 
> Hope this helps


 nah im talking about tempreture probe for the temp gauge ..


----------



## Londos1990 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a dual probe one which i keep one probe hot end one probe cool end, with my ones without a dual i keep my half way up the enclosure side in the hot end.


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 12, 2010)

very helpful


----------



## Angel82 (Feb 20, 2010)

Dunno if this helps, but when i did my babies click clack, to help stop the dowel moving, I used the soldering iron to make a hole just a bit smaller than the dowel itself, and as soon as the plastic was melting i pushed the dowel through. Once the plastic dried it was moulded tight to the dowel. i made sure i smoothed any sharp bits, and for good measure i hot glue gunned the join aswell. but if u get the plastic to mould to the dowel good, its really strong. (hatchie wise anyway). Thanx for this thread cos it only cost me like $15 to do and my baby loves his new enclosure! Awesome idea Em!


----------



## Jarden (Feb 27, 2010)

Do u have hides in there angel?


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 1, 2010)

i might build well done


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 1, 2010)

Angel82 said:


> Dunno if this helps, but when i did my babies click clack, to help stop the dowel moving, I used the soldering iron to make a hole just a bit smaller than the dowel itself, and as soon as the plastic was melting i pushed the dowel through. Once the plastic dried it was moulded tight to the dowel. i made sure i smoothed any sharp bits, and for good measure i hot glue gunned the join aswell. but if u get the plastic to mould to the dowel good, its really strong. (hatchie wise anyway). Thanx for this thread cos it only cost me like $15 to do and my baby loves his new enclosure! Awesome idea Em!



umm missing a hide


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for this, It helped me heaps making my one !!!


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 5, 2010)

yay for diy this awsome thanks for using up your time


----------



## OReilly (Mar 6, 2010)

What about getting it UVA and UVB rays? I don't own a reptile yet and have always wondered how that works. Isn't it a necessity to get UVA and UVB rays?


----------



## ando68 (Mar 21, 2010)

Any reason you cant use a suitable twigg instead of the dowle ?


----------



## Slats (Mar 21, 2010)

Another way i found more effective for the Dowel is to
Cut it to length. 
Pilot drill some holes in the centre of both ends.
Solder your self another hole on each side of clic-clac
Put the dowel in place
Place washers on button screws
tighten

There is no way it can dislodge and provide an exit


----------



## cris (Mar 21, 2010)

IMO its a good idea to paint the outside with black (or other dark colour) to reduce the light level, just leave plenty clear so you can see what is going on inside.


----------



## ando68 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thats a good simple idea no dowles poking out the ends,neat and tidy ,on to it


Slats said:


> Another way i found more effective for the Dowel is to
> Cut it to length.
> Pilot drill some holes in the centre of both ends.
> Solder your self another hole on each side of clic-clac
> ...


----------



## WomaPythons (Mar 26, 2010)

can i ask how u mouted that vent at the top


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 2, 2010)

Really good DIY, helped me out to make my click clack, will try get some pics up soon. And for the above post made by womapythons i just cut out the hole, hot glue gunned the frame to the lid (sanded it back a bit to give it a rough surface to adhere to) then let that dry. Glued the edges underneath And ontop for extra strength.. 
Mitght be a little hard to know what im talking about so ill try get pics as i said


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 2, 2010)

*ok so uploaded some quick pics *

just a few quick snaps.. still more i want to work on but all shops are shut until tuesday :?


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 2, 2010)

and of course my new addition, got it tonight


----------



## WomaPythons (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks for that python player might do that in my click clacks


----------



## Angel82 (Apr 3, 2010)

bpb02 said:


> umm missing a hide


 
Yeah i use a cardboard box that i got my business cards sent to me in, its perfect size for him, but i took it out to take the pic. Just about due for an upsize too. Will post pic of next container too if u wanna see it. Will do less holes, more dowel lvls,and larger water bowl & maybe a fake cave hide.


----------



## WomaPythons (Apr 3, 2010)

yea i wanna see it i like 2 see new stuff


----------



## nirofett (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks, im about to get my jungle and this will help heaps


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 8, 2010)

miley_take said:


> and if you look closely, you can see my female bredli enjoying it


 
haha! you can c it! thanks 4 the how-to, when i make a click-clack i know i'll b using this info.
And how old was ur bredli when u did this?


Will


----------



## miley_take (Apr 8, 2010)

wiz-fiz said:


> haha! you can c it! thanks 4 the how-to, when i make a click-clack i know i'll b using this info.
> And how old was ur bredli when u did this?
> 
> 
> Will



6 months Will


----------



## jaydog (Apr 24, 2010)

what kind of wattage heat matts are people useing? wont it melt the bottom of the click-clack?


----------



## Dave.M (May 10, 2010)

Thanks heeps.Need to fix up my 6 months old childrens enclosure needed to house him for a couple of days just in case.Thanks again


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 10, 2010)

I made up a click clack just this past wknd. This thread gave me a few ideas.
Since I am a anti-click clack person I have made sure that it is completely sealed and escape proof.
It is only a temporary enclosure to house new snakes in away from my main collection for a few months.


----------



## lloydy (Jul 11, 2010)

Where do your thermostats go?
I cant see anyones in any of the pictures?

Or dont people use them?


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 11, 2010)

outside of the click clack make a hole just big enough to put the probe through or you are using a heat mat just put the probe ontop of the mat under the click clack


----------



## lloydy (Jul 11, 2010)

I actualy dont have a snake.. YET, just doing some research as i hope to get one soon. 

sorry, i didnt even you realise you can get a thermostat with a probe! Haha, must look into that.

Thanks for the reply, will be continuing to research on


----------



## dragonboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

*this is my click clack to be*

This is my click clack to be .As you can see the dividers can be taken out if needed be would you recomened a het mat or a heat cord and how would I use a heat cord inside or outside as im new to this and dont nomuch about heat cords. Thanks


----------



## Diesel72 (Aug 2, 2010)

jay dog mine only goes to a max of 40 degrees celcius even though its set on the thermostat as 35 since when have touched plastic and it melted mine is in direct contact with the plastic and works perfectly never had an issue


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 18, 2010)

miley_take said:


> I did that because I started her out with a globe, due to unfortunate circumstances the snake came before the heat mat, but I live in central queensland so in summer it will help not hinder. In winter I'll just cover it up if it's a problem, but I'm finding it's easier to keep temps constant as we're hittng 33


 
It works down South too as it makes it a lot easier to maintain that ESSENTIAL gradient that is forgotten by so many people.


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 18, 2010)

jaydog said:


> what kind of wattage heat matts are people useing? wont it melt the bottom of the click-clack?


 
If it's hot enough to melt the plastic tub then it will certainly kill your snake.


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a click clack 7 ltr just wanted to no how many holes should i do on average? 

It gets to 13 degrees in the room the jungle will be in. 

And im running a 20 watt urs heat matt

Any thoughts or hints would be great =) 

cheers all, Daniel


----------



## Spotto (Aug 25, 2010)

I assume that the dowl is a climbing gym for the hatchy?

Is the height important?


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 25, 2010)

Just something to climb mate, have 2 dowls and different heights not far from each other. 

Hope this helps 

cheers


----------



## marina (Sep 21, 2010)

nice tutorial will help me when i get my snaky thx


----------



## Marcsnake (Sep 23, 2010)

Definately good tutorial.

I just set mine up last night as I just received my first snake but I definately don't have enough holes in it.

I only have 6 holes at the top the size of a pencil...


----------



## BienePreloved (Oct 5, 2010)

thats fantastic!
thankyou!


----------



## MrShorty8878 (Oct 15, 2010)

this is great definatly will use this in the future for when i get my first python but just wondering is this ok for to put a python in perminantly (of course upgarding the size) and if it is how often will it be necaserry to make the clik clak bigger and how much bigger

thnx jacob


----------



## gavgav (Oct 28, 2010)

what size click-clack would you use for a 3-6 month old jungle


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 28, 2010)

unreal. thanks alot for your effort in posting this up


----------



## EarthGirl (Nov 8, 2010)

Awesome! Was not planning to do anything this cool but you have just inspired me! Thank you


----------



## gilmore (Nov 8, 2010)

Thankyou for the effort to put this up.Im getting my first MDP on Thursday and was going to use a small fish tank,this will be so much better.


----------



## Mick2530 (Nov 22, 2010)

Fantastic thread better than anything i have previously come across and love the individuality ppl can add to their enclosures for little cost and some smarts


----------



## smwah (Nov 29, 2010)

*soldering iron*

Do you push through and make the holes inside to outside or from the outside in?


----------



## SYNeR (Nov 29, 2010)

I usually do the holes from the outside in. That way, when the soldering iron goes through, you pull it back out and it pulls back through any melted plastic.. It makes it a bit neater and minimises there being sharp edges on the inside of the click-clack.


----------



## smwah (Nov 29, 2010)

SYNeR said:


> I usually do the holes from the outside in. That way, when the soldering iron goes through, you pull it back out and it pulls back through any melted plastic.. It makes it a bit neater and minimises there being sharp edges on the inside of the click-clack.



yeah that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## repty23 (Dec 3, 2010)

im totally going to use this when i get my snake great job mate. would this work for a woma if i took out the sticks for it to wrap around??


----------



## python_boy (Dec 3, 2010)

how long do you think you could keep a hatchy jungle or diamond in one that size for max?


----------



## gavgav (Dec 3, 2010)

python_boy said:


> how long do you think you could keep a hatchy jungle or diamond in one that size for max?


what size?


----------



## zuesowns (Dec 5, 2010)

6-12 months


----------



## gavgav (Dec 6, 2010)

also whats the best way to check the temps in a click clack setup


----------



## shellfisch (Dec 6, 2010)

gavgav said:


> also whats the best way to check the temps in a click clack setup



The best way, in my opinion, is to invest in a Temperature Gun.

Ours was just under $40.00 (several plus months ago) at Bunnings. You can point it anywhere in the tub or enclosure, and get an accurate reading.

Its also endless fun at parties


----------



## TheReptileCove (Dec 6, 2010)

ahaha, i got myself a temperature gun several months ago and they are great!
realy easy and accurate!


----------



## gavgav (Dec 7, 2010)

off to bunnings tomorrow
what department tools??


----------



## gavgav (Dec 7, 2010)

would one of them INFRARED TEMPERATURE GUNs they use for rc's do the trick
They use them on remote controlled cars to test there engine temps


----------



## shellfisch (Dec 7, 2010)

gavgav said:


> would one of them INFRARED TEMPERATURE GUNs they use for rc's do the trick



Ours is an Infrared Temp Gun, but what rc stand for?


----------



## python_boy (Dec 7, 2010)

done mine 2day


----------



## mrsshep77 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks great! I love the idea of the photo frame, I think we might use it!

I'm not sure if anyone else has mentioned this (as it's now 12 pages worth hehehe) but we actually screw our branches inside.
What we do is solder a small hole for the screw and then get a piece of dowel or branch the right size and screw it in place.
This leaves NO room for error and an escapable click clack 

Just thought we'd offer our tip but yours looks great!


----------



## zuesowns (Dec 8, 2010)

Thermometer or temp gun - I use thermometers but will purchase a temp gun shortly.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 8, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> but what rc stand for?


RC=Remote Control as in a Remote Control Car lol, easy mistake


----------



## gavgav (Jan 4, 2011)

just a quick question my setups are going to be sitting on my wooden dressers with heat mats 
should i put some rubber between the wood and the heat mat


----------



## smwah (Jan 5, 2011)

gavgav said:


> just a quick question my setups are going to be sitting on my wooden dressers with heat mats
> should i put some rubber between the wood and the heat mat


 
I put a large tile underneath. It cost me 95c at bunnings. if you don't want the tile to scratch the wood get those cheap cloth stickers for chair legs.


----------



## SYNeR (Jan 7, 2011)

I've used this guide to build a few click-clacks now (mainly because I decide to upsize). After a bit of practise, I'm able to do it in a couple of minutes. Great guide.

Not sure how important it is, but I've read and been advised to put the ventilation holes (if you go down that route) at the top of the click-clack, so as to minimise and breezes, etc. Although I guess this will depend on where your snake spends most of its time.

Quick question. I've got a yearling Jungle Python and she's been in a 30 litre click-clack. Would a 70 litre one be okay? I bought a 70 litre container last night and am going to make a new enclosure for her. I still find it rather confusing knowing what size enclosure is suited and for how long it is suitable for..

I'm maybe even thinking of buying two stackable containers and cutting a hole in the lid of the bottom one and the base of the top one, then gluing together. This way I can make a larger/higher click-clack for the Jungle Python..


----------



## gavgav (Jan 7, 2011)

i think if your jungle is a year old and is a decent size you should start thinking about a proper encloser for it something thats a decent size

as for cutting and gluing 2 togeather you have to remember that you still have to get to the bottom one to clean it so you would have to cut a big hole

just my input but its upto you


----------



## iamheretic (Jan 11, 2011)

guick question what would a suitable size tub be for a hatchie water python?


----------



## Mitchie (Feb 3, 2011)

I was just wondering with a jungle hatchie in a click-clack, do I need a light or ceramic heater(for night)? Is the heat mat enough heat when the snake is on the perch?


----------



## Trouble (Feb 3, 2011)

iamheretic - I've never owned a water python, but imo I reckon a 10L tub would suit a water python hatchie okay (correct me if I'm wrong please)
Mitchie - You wont need a light or ceramic heater of a night time with a 24hr heat mat. It will be enough when the jungle is perching. They need an area to get away from the heat, so you don't want to heat it up too much.


----------



## theressa05 (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks for showing me this seems alot better than the take away container the pet shop sugested and is your snake in the toilet roll thanks again


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you have to put a hatchy in a click-clack, or could you put one straight into the adult enclosure?


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 12, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Do you have to put a hatchy in a click-clack, or could you put one straight into the adult enclosure?



You could, if you provide several places to hide like plants and hides for privacy etc. Young pythons get stressed if they are out in the open. Stress often equals not eating.

The other problem with large enclosures, is that its sometimes hard to find a hatchy in one. 
And they are so tiny, that escape may be easier in enclosures because of un-noticed gaps, holes etc. You would be surprised at how easily they can squeeze through places you would not have thought they could.

We always prefer to keep them in tubs until they get a little older and bigger.


----------



## drake84 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thought I would add a picture of my click clack... I am a little paranoid about him escaping hence the text books & multiple locks... Hope he likes it, only 2 more sleeps till he arrives. And thanks BTW for the awesome thread! Helped heaps!


----------



## smwah (Feb 23, 2011)

*lol*



drake84 said:


> Thought I would add a picture of my click clack... I am a little paranoid about him escaping hence the text books & multiple locks... Hope he likes it, only 2 more sleeps till he arrives. And thanks BTW for the awesome thread! Helped heaps!



hahaha a bit toooo paranoid in my opinion. but better safe than sorry. I just use tubs with clasps.


----------



## barish (Mar 3, 2011)

would a 30 L click clack be good for antaresia? help me out please


----------



## greenelephants (Mar 15, 2011)

This is really useful... im looking to get a coastal hatchie, would the size you recomend work or would it be too small since im hoping to make it last at least a year...


----------



## gavgav (Mar 15, 2011)

greenelephants said:


> This is really useful... im looking to get a coastal hatchie, would the size you recomend work or would it be too small since im hoping to make it last at least a year...


 
I would use a 7ltr container till its around 4-6 month old then put it in a 20ltr container till its around 12-18months old 
There cheap to make so just upgrade it as the snake needs it as you don't want the container too big otherwise it may stress the snake out


----------



## camcamcam (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice work 
If I get my hatchling JP I will be attempting to make one tomorrow.
Haha, will post pictures if it works.


----------



## gavgav (Mar 17, 2011)

camcamcam said:


> Nice work
> If I get my hatchling JP I will be attempting to make one tomorrow.
> Haha, will post pictures if it works.


 
Wouldn't you make the container and have it setup and temps tested before you get a snake 

Personally I would 

I set mine up a week before I get a snake make sure its all good and working properly


----------



## thedee (Mar 27, 2011)

Newbie with a lighting question:

From what I've read on this thread, the thinking seems to be that it's okay to use ambient lighting with a click clack until the snake is over 12 months old. Can someone please confirm this?

(Planning to get a bredli in a few months.)


----------



## Seru1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the Guide!! I was setting up click clacks today this will help me out alot. Love the frame idea!


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 5, 2011)

thedee said:


> Newbie with a lighting question:
> 
> From what I've read on this thread, the thinking seems to be that it's okay to use ambient lighting with a click clack until the snake is over 12 months old. Can someone please confirm this?
> 
> (Planning to get a bredli in a few months.)



as long as they have some idea that its day or night they will be fine. People use globes in larger enclosures for dual purpose heating and lighting. Personally i dont like seeing snakes in 'click clacks' past the age of 6mths. I like them to be able to see the world around them clearly, not just passing blurs. just my opinion


----------



## Retta4jungles (Apr 10, 2011)

This is awesome wish i had seen this a week ago, just got two hatchies have done the soldering iron thing in the same tub but didnt think of the dowel, was wondering how to make it more interesting for them, thanks so much. You have inspired me lol


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 10, 2011)

Retta4jungles said:


> This is awesome wish i had seen this a week ago, just got two hatchies have done the soldering iron thing in the same tub but didnt think of the dowel, was wondering how to make it more interesting for them, thanks so much. You have inspired me lol



You can use plastic garden fencing type mesh in the tub. I'm sure it has a proper name but I don't know what it is.

Its a plastic coated square pliable material, available from the hardware/Bunnings etc. 
You can put in in the tub so it sits up enough for your python to perch on.


----------



## reptileKev81 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the guide as well as all the other feedback and input from others. AWESOME!
Just a couple quick q's...

What size tub and heat mat/cord wattage would you recommend for gtp hatchy? Also, how tall should the tub be, is one of these 10l like em has used ok?
I'm a little worried about the number & position of airholes being as I need to keep the humidity up. Any pointers would be appreciated. Photo's would be legendary.

Also, I have seen the actual "Click-Clack" brand containers being sold on some online reptile stores.





Anybody actually use these? What are they like? Can anyone recommend them? I don't mind paying a little bit extra just for this hatchy, he is gonna be the reptile I spoil rotten, haha 
Cheers
Kev


----------



## matty_e888 (May 29, 2011)

I got the exact same plastic container that you used .. does it not matter that the material is see through?


----------



## aoife (Jul 11, 2011)

ok, im not a snake owner but hope to be when i think im ready. i know you use a heat mat under the click clack, but where is the best spot to put it? under the tile?


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 11, 2011)

aoife said:


> ok, im not a snake owner but hope to be when i think im ready. i know you use a heat mat under the click clack, but where is the best spot to put it? under the tile?



You can do that, it will distribute the heat evenly, though I dont think its a good idea to have it on the inside of the enclosure.
Most people use heatmats on the outside of clickclacks I think. You dont want you hatchy tipping over the waterbowl with the mat inside...


----------



## jedohara (Jul 12, 2011)

i got my heat mat and my click clack but not sure what to do i no it sounds silly but do i just but a tea towel on my table im putting it on then sit the CC on the heat mat or does something have to be inbetween the CC and the heat mat or just have a gab inbetween them sorry if i shoud silly


----------



## Stop_biting_me (Aug 17, 2011)

What do you use to disinfect everything?


----------



## LucifersJester (Aug 17, 2011)

Stop_biting_me said:


> What do you use to disinfect everything?


I bought some F10 from a local herp shop to disinfect stuff... seems to work well...


----------



## Schnecke (Aug 22, 2011)

My 22-23L Click Clack that I made for Moose as he's a GTP in the making. It's about 35cm long x 25cm wide x 26cm high. I made holes for real branches and have a tiny bit of fake plant in there + a warm and cool hide. With lots of air holes in the sides and lid.

The lip that's around the top is great as he loves to sit up on that and the lid has bits on the end (moulded into the lid) that snap over the handles, so it's nice and secure.

$12 from the Reject Shop (it's a file storage container)


----------



## Shanni (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow this is great, I can't wait for Shan to get home from school so I can show her, she's going to love making this (handy 13 yr old that she is lol). Still a month or two until she gets her first hatchy so she's going to be really well prepared & this project is going to be great for her, thanks, Terri (Shanni's Mum).


----------



## rvcasa (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the tip... I've just finished my 35L (Kmart doesn't sell any smaller underbed) for an adult Stimsons, I hope it's not too long/large? (these are quite shallow)

I also live in QLD, what do you use the framed flywire/hole for? To rest the heat bulb on top of lid or something else?

And also what do you mean: a hole for the thermostat probe? I've never seen one, where to buy, how much and what does one look like?

Thanks heaps.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 18, 2012)

Doing the photoframe thing just provides more ventilation, which you may need if you live in a humid climate. If not, you can skip that step. 

Thermostat probe, is the what measures the temp in a thermostat. It looks like the probes you find on the indoor/outdoor thermometers, just bigger. 
If your not running a thermostat (which in my opinion you definitely should be, don't wanna cook your animals) then you can skip this step too. Just make sure you monitor your temps closely.


----------



## rafikie_2012 (Jan 23, 2012)

just wondering the requirements for a 1 year old spotted, like what i would need and the approx total cost. hope its okay thankyou


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 23, 2012)

You would need:

A plastic tub: $5-10
Heatmat or heatcord: $15-50 depending on brand/wattage
Thermostat (optional): $45+
Timer (optional): $15+
prices are based on my experience 

Your friend will need a cool side and a warm side so set the heat under 1/3rd of the tub. He will also need a waterbowl on the coolside, as well as a few hides. 
Set your timer to mimic the times of the sun and you should be golden. 
Also, I'm not sure what temp your little friend will need, so do a little research. 

Cheers
Kev


----------



## rafikie_2012 (Jan 24, 2012)

thankyou, i have all the stuff as i have an envlouser already set up, jus not the timer(will look into it though). she really loves to climb and hide so do you think i could put more dowls in? dont want to weeken the click clack itself


----------



## feathergrass (Jan 24, 2012)

is it important to keep a hatchy snake in a click clack or could it go straight into an enclosure?


----------



## 00fathead00 (Feb 1, 2012)

this would be a great idea as i just got two hatchys blonde spotted pythons but i have a three year old who loves the snakes :/ so i have them in a locked enclosure  i am getting a bigger enclosure for them next week so thinking i can make one each of these for them to go into that. will that work?


----------



## Vincey (Feb 1, 2012)

feathergrass said:


> is it important to keep a hatchy snake in a click clack or could it go straight into an enclosure?



Straight into an enclosure is fine (usually). Just supply ample hides for the little fella to squeeze into


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 1, 2012)

@feathergrass, it's best to put them in a click clack because most hatchlings feel very threatened in big open areas like large enclosures. Click clacks also make it easier to control the heat and keep it clean for new keepers.

@00fathead00, you plan to make three click clacks to keep them inside the enclosure? This could work fine, however I would use a heat cord to heat the click clacks instead of using any kind of overhead heating (lighting, etc), because you run the risk of overheating them this way. Heat mats would work also, however it's easier to heat multiple enclosures with a cord then it is using multiple mats.


----------



## balthazar (Jun 5, 2012)

Very helpful indeed. i have just finished making one almost identical. will post picks from my pc.


----------



## Aetain (Jun 30, 2012)

As an extra measure, I used a hot glue gun to seal around the dowelling. I accidentally made the holes for the dowelling too big >_<


----------



## BatFlattery (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks so much for this! <3
I'll definitely use this tutorial for my set up!


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 4, 2012)

reptileKev81 said:


> ...
> Thermostat (optional): $45+
> ...



45 bucks? Ouch!!
I got a brand new from eBay for $12 (incl. delivery). 

And it's still going like clock work and does exactly the same job as my mate's more expensive one...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex72 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey guys,


I've gone through this thread and picked up lots of helpful hints and such but there is one thing I am still uncertain of (and it seems like a noob question, but i really dont want to start I fire...) where does the HEAT MAT go? I just purchased a small plastic tub (I also have a glass one if it comes to it) but the heat mat instructions say for glass use only.


are the heat mats still able to be used with a plastic tub???? I'm worried it'll melt the plastic or such. and if i can use it with a plastic tub, does it go under the subtrate (in my case newspaper) or under the actual plastic tub???


cheers for any help.


----------



## gravo123 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks this will be very useful


----------



## mosco (Nov 4, 2012)

Would this be okay for a 12 - 14 month old stimsons python? thanks


----------



## Snowman (Dec 16, 2012)

Alex72 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I've gone through this thread and picked up lots of helpful hints and such but there is one thing I am still uncertain of (and it seems like a noob question, but i really dont want to start I fire...) where does the HEAT MAT go? I just purchased a small plastic tub (I also have a glass one if it comes to it) but the heat mat instructions say for glass use only.
> ...



Sure you have it sorted by now... but for anyone else you use it the same as with cord

.




- - - Updated - - -



Python_Man45 said:


> Would this be okay for a 12 - 14 month old stimsons python? thanks



Just depends on the size of the animal and the size of the tub


----------



## joelysmoley (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the guide it helped me make my own.


----------



## Dippy (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm curious about the holes down the side, If you have the Ventilation on one side of the lid then there should be no reason for the holes should there? (Besides the pilots for the dowel) My setups are the same without the Vent on the lid. Just a curious thought, Nice setups though.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 16, 2012)

Dippy said:


> I'm curious about the holes down the side, If you have the Ventilation on one side of the lid then there should be no reason for the holes should there? (Besides the pilots for the dowel) My setups are the same without the Vent on the lid. Just a curious thought, Nice setups though.


There is no standard. It's all personal preference. I find holes in the lid help with condensation after a big poop.


----------



## domandmarty (Jan 11, 2013)

thanks for that we just pimped our clickclack


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 19, 2013)

thread closed. 
i think there is more than enough information in here without the need to add more.


----------

